# oil change 2.0



## vwgolf_chik (Jan 8, 2004)

I have changed oil before...in older Toyotas and a really old Dodge Omni. They used simple, throw away oil filters. I have heard that VW's have a canister oil filter which is why they charge you so much more at places that will do it for you.
What is this canister oil filter and how to work that into changing my oil?
I have an '03 2.0 Golf...


----------



## MM2 Zayas (Aug 6, 2010)

The canister oil filter is only on the VR6 engine. You will be fine. Its like $5.50 for a Bosch oil filter and uses 5 qt. Does this answer your question?


----------

